# Post Pictures Of Your Wild Reds



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

post them up if you have them. list collection point if you know. 
I'll go first
From Ecuador


----------



## enzoita (Jan 12, 2010)

italy red belly


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

no one else has wild reds in this forum????


----------



## VJventrella (Feb 16, 2007)

Emzoita, Im Italian and I had no clue Italy had P's, Do you know where about in italy?


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

really no one else has wild reds??


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Peruvian


----------



## lover-8823 (Feb 14, 2007)

jp80911 said:


> post them up if you have them. list collection point if you know.
> I'll go first
> From Ecuador


so nice


----------



## leg89 (Dec 10, 2008)

my old shoal of 6 wild reds (peruvian) (who all died when i moved







)






and my actual peruvian getting bigger and bigger, now close to 9" and about 8.5 on that pic


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

nice color on that red there leg, whats its diet?


----------



## leg89 (Dec 10, 2008)

oh simply smelts! sometimes filet, sometimes shrimps, sometimes 10" goldfish they all decapitate...but mainly smelts!

feed them once a week, sometimes they can go two weeks, sometimes twice in the same week. the red is the most aggressive towards food (also most likely to handfeed) but the piraya is the dominant fish


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

got any recent pix of your piraya?


----------



## leg89 (Dec 10, 2008)

nope...

since they'll soon be gone, i guess i should try to take some last pics


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

yes you should and post them here


----------

